# 'tiel's in an apartment



## Christine (May 6, 2011)

I live in a 2 bedroom condo, which is kind of like an apartment except we own it. So that means we don't have to ask to do things or to get pets or anything 
We are going to being selling it and moving into a house sometime in the next 6-12 months. But I don't want to wait that long to get a 'tiel if I don't have too! So I was wondering are 'tiel's really, honestly to loud for a small space like an apartment? Most of our neighbors are elderly and complain about loud noises. Not that they can really do anything about it since we all own our condos. But I still don't want to **** them off, I also want us to be able to get sleep at night! 
My husband's 'tiel slept in his bedroom when he was a kid. But he told me that he probably did not give him enough attention/exercise during the day and that he had a smaller cage. He would cover his cage at night but as soon as light hit his room Buddy would wake him up and would not stop talking or whistling all day long. He also said that he did not have a lot of toys for him because he was a boy and didn't really no that much about it. So I wanted to get y'alls opinion about it!


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG My moms name is Christine and we lived in an apartement and I have tiels lol!Honestly even though Im young I will try and sound intelligent.The tiels were soo loud that I worried if wed get evicted....But apparently nobody else seemed to hear it!We asked around and all the neighbors were like,you have birds?The tiels are so loud but I think it just sounds louder for the worriers.I think you should go for it,my birds also had other birds to try and screech over so maybe my advice isnt the best.But I say go for it.I sound dumb


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im in an appartment. we used to have 2 tiels but recently rehomed the male for personal reasons too complicated to explain in a post that doesnt relate to it. but now we have 1 tiel and 2 lovebirds and have no problems with noise. so, in general it shouldnt be a problem for you.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

It might depend on the bird as to how loud it is but females are quieter. I know others on this forum live in apartments and have tiels so I dont think it will be too loud.


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

My male tiels are very loud, my feamle can also have a loud contact call. I can hear them on the street in front of my house. My neighbors never complain, but they have a dog that howls ALL day long so I dont think they would ever complain. I think it just depends on the personality of each indiviual(sp)? bird.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

We live in a block of units and nobody worries about ours, but then again ours aren't very loud, except for the odd flock call from Fawkes when I go outside. There is a couple about 3 units down from us who have 6 tiels and a parrot and I can only hear them if I'm outside


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I live in an apartment building with like 8 other apartments on my floor. I don't receive complaints. You should be fine.


----------



## Christine (May 6, 2011)

So are baby 'tiels louder or quieter or about the same as adults? Also, at what age are they considered adults?


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

I wouldnt necessarily go by the sex on how loud or quiet they are lol. Most of the time females are very quiet.. But I use to have a female who was def louder them Pete, male tiel I have now. She was the loudest tiel ive ever met actually lol. It really depends on the bird . But all in all I guess females would usually be quiet compared to males. 
Anywho, I love in a apartment and nobody ever complains about Pete  And he can be very loud int he morning!


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I live in a basement suite and there is someone's bedroom RIGHT above Rob's cage, and we've never gotten a single complaint about her or our lovebird. I think the noise would only be a problem if it's constant, I doubt most people would complain about a dozen shrieks every day.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Are there other birds outside that make a lot of noise during the day? If so, your tiels may just blend in with the outside noise (also if there's traffic, neighbours play loud music, it may not be a disturbance as such). Also, boys are loud whistlers but girls can be loud screamers at times. Most tiels are quiet as soon as sundown comes around and they go to sleep so you won't have any problems as night.


----------



## Christine (May 6, 2011)

Yes, there are lots of birds outside chirping and such. I love to listen to them and can hear them from inside my house. 
One of my neighbors has two parakeets but I don't live close enough to know if they can be heard since they are on the complete opposite side of the building. They put the cage outside on nice days so I can hear them when I walk by with my dog that's how I knew they had birds. But like I said I don't share any walls with them so I don't know if there inside neighbors can hear them.


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

I just moved into an apartment with Jasper, and I've been worried too. Luckily, he is pretty quiet, and the apartment complex is full of pet owners with loud dogs and cats. I don't think I'll have to worry too much. I am curious, though, about how introducing another cockatiel will affect noise levels. Are two tiels generally louder than one?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had 8 tiels in an apartment here about six months ago (I now have a house) and we never got any complaints. Yes two will be louder than just one but not by much and they'll have someone to chatter to. I could hear mine outside if I left a window open but other than that I couldn't hear them at all.

Also a tiel is considered an adult at around 1yr of age...boys don't sing right off the bat so babies will be quieter and then once they find their voice they get slightly louder.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I live in a one bedroom and you wouldn't think i have 7 tiels lol but they do get a bit loud at times during the morning but nobody have complained


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i have Petrie (what i beleive is a boy) and we live in an apartment with neighbors around us, no one has complained about him, however if i walk outside i can sometimes hear him in the yard scraming, so i am sure my neighbors can hear him when hes noisy, but im coming to learn he just gets bored when he is screaming. and he sleeps great at night (we do cover his cage with a blankie.)


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i have Petrie (what i beleive is a boy) and we live in an apartment with neighbors around us, no one has complained about him, however if i walk outside i can sometimes hear him in the yard scraming, so i am sure my neighbors can hear him when hes noisy, but im coming to learn he just gets bored when he is screaming. and he sleeps great at night (we do cover his cage with a blankie.) 
It is a natural (when they dont scream) noise to hear and for most people it is almost soothing.


----------

